# School transportation



## Marg16 (Oct 15, 2013)

We have recently moved to Abu Dhabi and have an apartment on the Corniche (Marina Mall end). We have two children of secondary school age who will be attending BSAK. Can anyone offer advice on transportation options from this area to BSAK please? I understand there are some buses that do the school run but the school were unable to provide any information on routes etc when I enquired earlier in the year. What do others do in terms of getting their kids to school?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

did u sort this out, bsak do not have anything to do with the buses, never had, but on the first day the people give out leaflets and you can ring them up and ask, but they do do routes to most places. u need to speak to the bus company direct.


----------

